
Problems with Paywalls - abhi3
https://slatestarcodex.com/2020/06/04/problems-with-paywalls/?href=rss
======
2squirrels
Paywalls drive me absolutely nuts on sites like the New York Times. I get it,
they have to make money and physical newspaper sales are dying. Surviving in a
digital age, sure. For some reason I am more likely to seek out the
information elsewhere for free than to pay for it/ I have no sense of loyalty
to those publications or their journalists.

~~~
2squirrels
I guess more simply put, as a millennial I don’t really want to pay for
something I’ve received for free for the majority of my life and as mentioned
in the article, the value to satisfy my curiosity just isn’t there.

